# New mud?



## Cyian (Dec 16, 2008)

Has anyone heard of this new company called Thomas Drywall Products?

I saw them in the Southwest USA and heard it was a good mud....I usually use Westpac Materials (old Hamilton mud).

Let me know your thoughts.


----------

